# Help picking lenses for vacation!



## photography (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey guys and gals! I was just wondering, my family is going on a vacation this summer to London, Paris and Venice. I would for sure bring my Canon 5D Mark II, but don't know what/how many lenses to bring. Seeing all the places are perfect photography spots. Should I carry around more than 1 lens? Also, I have currently, Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L USM, Canon EF 35mm f/1.4 L USM, Canon EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM and lastly Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS USM. Which ones should I bring :-[ Also, I saw the 8-15mm fisheye and quite liked it. Are there any owners here who would like to share their experiances with it? Would it be good to use on the trip? Thanks! 
Ryan


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 15, 2012)

I would take the 24-105 and the 35.
I don't know about the 70-200, it's bulky and heavy. Have you considered buying a Tamron 70-300 VC USD? 
Fair lens and cheap. Gives you extra reach and has an acceptable weight. Even if you just use it for travels, it may be a good purchase.
Although, given you're visiting cities, you could also do without a tele


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 15, 2012)

Depends on how much you're willing to carry... I'd probably take all of it.  On a trip to China last year, I brought your list (essentially - 16-35 II instead of 17-40, 70-200 II instead of MkI), and a TS-E 24mm II, 1.4x TC, and 430EX II, plus an S95 for times when taking a dSLR wouldn't be possible. I used the 24-105mm the most, followed by the 70-200 II then the 35L. Although I didn't use the UWA zoom or the TS-E that frequently, the shots I got with them would not have been possible with other lenses. 

For me, the key was the right way to carry all of that. The gear all fit in a Lowepro Flipside 400AW, which I then packed into a Pelican Storm im2500 for the air travel (in case forced to check, also for a lockable case for the hotel room). I packed a Lowepro Toploader Pro 65AW and a Lens Case 1W into the main luggage so I had an easy way to carry camera+lens and one extra lens on day outings.

The gear:


----------



## SteenerMe (Jun 15, 2012)

I think it depends if your going there for photography, or just to take pics while vacationing. The 24-105 would be plenty for just walking around. If the former id bring the whole kit except the 35 which is covered by the 24-105. And the fisheye is great but pretty niche. Super fun but def has a certain look. For architectural and lanscape photos theres a ton of distortion, somewhat correctable in post but not totally. Dont think youd regret buying it though...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 15, 2012)

SteenerMe said:


> If the former id bring the whole kit except the 35 which is covered by the 24-105.



Well...except for the minor fact that the 35L *lets in 8 times as much light* as the 24-105L. The 35L on a FF camera makes a truly excellent nighttime walkaround lens, especially in a in urban setting where people are possible subjects (the IS on the 24-105 lets you shoot at a much slower shutter speed, which means you get blurry people).


----------



## EG (Jun 15, 2012)

I recently went to Rome for 5 days, I only took hand luggage, so needed to try and pick what equipment to take with me. I'd definately take more than one lens! But depends on what you're wanting to photograph I guess.
Alot of muesems wont allow flashes, so a fast lens, like the f1.4 lens would be useful.
I left my 70-200 at home - its heavy and takes alot of space, I also left my 24-70 at home, again its heavy.

I took a 10-22 canon lens and a 28-135 IS lens, (I also took my gopro (very wide angle) and a powershot sx210)
Most of the time I used the 28-135.

As neuroanatomist has said, carrying the equipment was also a challange! For me I didnt want to took to much like I was carrying a lot of expensive camera kit, so used a Camelbak with a lowepro lens case and a small camera bag (which held the body and a lens - both attached or unattached and wrapped up safely for the flight).

I wish I took a gorrilapod, as I missed some good long exposure opportunities as I didnt have space to carry one. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 15, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> I would take the 24-105 and the 35.
> I don't know about the 70-200, it's bulky and heavy. Have you considered buying a Tamron 70-300 VC USD?
> Fair lens and cheap. Gives you extra reach and has an acceptable weight. Even if you just use it for travels, it may be a good purchase.
> Although, given you're visiting cities, you could also do without a tele



+1


----------



## Rocky (Jun 15, 2012)

You are going with wife and kids (I assume). Do you have a lot of time to take pictures?? Do you need to travel light? Based on what you have, I would take the 24-105mm and the 35mm only. The 70-200 is way too big and heavy for my own taste. But I would add a good binocular (8 X or 10 X with IS). For me it is a must for vacation. you can use it to "inspect" the beautiful mosaic, paintings, ceilings, statues, etc. Also , for object that are too far to be worthwhile in the picture, you can at least admire them. 
Practice your photo stitching with the Photoshop. I can assure you that you will run into situation that your 24 will come up short by a factor of 2. I have written post about photo stitch in the forum,. You can dig it up. If you want to know more, just let me know


----------



## photography (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks so much for the replies! While the vacation is for the family, I would love to take avange of the experiance and taking a lot of serious photos. We are planning on walking for the whole day, so personally the 70-200 is out of the picture. Its just way to heavy to carry for 6+ hours. I will though definitely bring the 35 and 24-105. Also I just recently bought a b&w polarizer. Now that's said and done. Do you think ithe fisheye would be a good add? Not only for the trip but to have in my "inventory" ..


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 15, 2012)

Took all my Rome pictures with just my Canon A1000 IS p&s. Best decision ever, I could have fun and still get great photos.

I'd recommend a really good P&S like the G1x and a small tripod. Its best to just walk the city and have fun!


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jun 15, 2012)

I was fortunate recently to be able to take a trip with my wife to Rome, Venice and 7 day cruise (with a shore excursion almost every day). I am an amateur and this was strictly a vacation. Also, my wife doesn't have a lot of patience so I knew I would have to snap pretty quickly. I took my 5D classic (without the grip), 24-105 and 70-200 F4 IS and was able to carry these with ease using a Blackrapid strap and carrying the 70-200 and water on a utility belt. I usually wore a vest for rocket blower, cleaner, cards, batteries, etc. We walked a lot, got in and out of taxis and on and off buses, etc., all without undue hassle or strain. I found that I could switch between the 24-105 and 70-200 fairly easily. In outside venues, I used the 70-200 a lot and would not have been happy without it. I understand the OP has the 2.8, which is considerably larger and perhaps unwieldy for vacation travel. Maybe it makes sense to rent? (I also took a 50 1.4 but left it in the hotel most of the time. I did not bring a flash (they can't be used in most museums), but did bring a P&S for snapshots, without or without flash (at dinner or whatever)). I don't have anything wider than 24, so can't speak to that end, but I didn't find myself wishing I had something wider.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 15, 2012)

How does your 17-40 perform in a FF??? especially at 17mm. I heard a lot of bad thing about it. By the way it is an excellent lens on APS-C. If it is good on FF at 17mm, you might want to bring it along as a ultrawide lens.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Jun 15, 2012)

I often brought my 16-35 II and 70-200 IS II when I needed to travel really light. So the 17-40 plus 70-200 IS should be a good combo.


----------



## DigitalDivide (Jun 15, 2012)

I recently returned from the second of two trips to Japan this year. Since these were both business trips, I wanted to get the maximum flexibility from my camera without having to lug around too much gear. In Japan I walk and use public transport a lot, and there is a limit to what I can carry alongside my luggage and my work laptop.

On the first trip I brought my 5D2 and the 24-105 kit lens only. That worked pretty well, being reasonably light and compact, but there were a number of times when I wanted more reach. So for the second trip I bought a new bag and packed the 24-105 along with my 70-200mm f/4L and a 1.4x teleconverter. This worked out great - the weight and bulk were not a problem and I got a lot of shots that would not have been worth taking with the 24-105 alone. I was shooting outdoors only, so the slow lenses were not a problem.

The bag is worth mentioning, as I think picking the right one makes a big difference to the experience. I got a Tamron UltraPro 7, a messenger style bag designed for a DSLR and two lenses plus accessories. I like the messenger style, compact for the capacity offered and it doesn't look that much like a typical camera bag so it attracts less attention. I also find the slim-line style puts less strain on my back than wider models. For trips when I bring more equipment I like Neuro's idea of bringing a large case and also packing a smaller bag to carry only the lenses I need on a specific outing. I plan to try this at the next opportunity.

As far as lens selection goes, the 17-40mm and 24-105mm should be a good combination. The 70-200mm f/2.8 may well be too heavy - I just gave in to my desire to own the mk2 version , and it is certainly hefty if you are not used to big lenses. I am torn between selling my f/4 version to fund future purchases or keeping it for trips when the f/2.8 is too much. I need some time to get used to the 2.8 before I decide.

One comment about the 17-40mm - for architecture you need to be a bit careful, as it does introduce quite a lot of distortion especially at the wide end. I got this lens just before a Spanish vacation, and overused it shooting in cities not realizing how it would look. I was still using slide film at that time though, so this may not be as much of an issue with digital given the ability to correct in post. The ability to go wide in confined spaces in cities like London and Venice is certainly handy, since backing up to get everything in shot is often not an option.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 15, 2012)

I got the fishy before a trip and haven't had much chance to use it. I recommend a s100 on the belt, instant movies and snap shots


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 16, 2012)

photography said:


> Thanks so much for the replies! While the vacation is for the family, I would love to take avange of the experiance and taking a lot of serious photos. We are planning on walking for the whole day, so personally the 70-200 is out of the picture. Its just way to heavy to carry for 6+ hours. I will though definitely bring the 35 and 24-105. Also I just recently bought a b&w polarizer. Now that's said and done. Do you think ithe fisheye would be a good add? Not only for the trip but to have in my "inventory" ..



I recently bought BlackRapid RS-7 strap. Wow...this strap helps alot. 

What I like about this strap:
1. Reduce a lot weight compared to Canon neck strap, now I can carry 5d III all day
2. You look less tourist while travel

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/661579-REG/Black_Rapid_RS7_1BB_RS_7_Camera_Strap.html


----------



## tron (Jun 16, 2012)

Take all but 70-200 (it is too bulky otherwise I would suggest to take it too).

Also get a tripod. If possible rent a TS-E (17 or 24,17 if you need reallly wide) and leave the 17-40 back.

Ignore the fisheye.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 16, 2012)

Michael_pfh said:


> I often brought my 16-35 II and 70-200 IS II when I needed to travel really light.



"70-200is2" & "travel light" !?!? Well, you certainly have other ideas about traveling than me - I got the 70-300L which is the absolute max. length or weight I'm willing to carry around because I don't like straps and either have the camera in a smaller bag or have it in the hand with a hand/wrist leash. Plus a big white lens doesn't make the best impression on local thugs, traders et al. I have even taped my camera & red ring to avoid this.

To the op: Given your current gear, I'd take the 24-105 for daytime and 35L for nighttime - changing lenses in crowded cities (Venice - ugh!) is a large hassle. If you want to shoot a lot of architecture & indoor locations bring the 17-40, too and decide on a day to day basis if it's necessary to carry it.


----------



## sanj (Jun 16, 2012)

I recently did a trip to Italy with 5d2 and took the 24-105mm and 14mm.

If I went again I would not carry anything extra except for change the 14 to a 35mm 1.4 (Zeiss!?) 
and add a light tripod.

You can see some pictures at: http://greypartridgefilms.com/blog/italy-201112/


----------



## AJ (Jun 16, 2012)

I would bring the 17-40 and 24-105, for sure.
You'll want wider than 24 mm for Rome and Venice.
Bring 35 mm if you like the lens.
70-200 is to big and heavy. Leave it at home.


----------



## danski0224 (Jun 16, 2012)

photography said:


> Hey guys and gals! I was just wondering, my family is going on a vacation this summer to London, Paris and Venice. I would for sure bring my Canon 5D Mark II, but don't know what/how many lenses to bring. Seeing all the places are perfect photography spots. Should I carry around more than 1 lens? Also, I have currently, Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L USM, Canon EF 35mm f/1.4 L USM, Canon EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM and lastly Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS USM. Which ones should I bring :-[ Also, I saw the 8-15mm fisheye and quite liked it. Are there any owners here who would like to share their experiances with it? Would it be good to use on the trip? Thanks!
> Ryan



Lots of people have mentioned that it's too heavy, but if you own it, why leave the 70-200 2.8 at home?

There is a big difference between a f2.8 and f4 lens if you don't want to bring a flash, or can't use one.

I'd rent a 16-35 II f2.8 over your 17-40 f4 for more low light versatility. I happen to like the 16-35 myself.

Definitely bring the 35mm.

I'd also cast a vote for renting a 14mm.

As others have mentioned, I'd also practice taking pictures for panorama stitching and use AE lock (the star button). I have found that for landscape stuff at a distance, stitching can work well and provides a different look than using a wide angle (or ultra wide angle) lens. Take enough shots, and you can figure out the stitching program later. 

Using an Eg-D focus screen will help keep things lined up.

I'd also suggest trying "back button focus".

Get a good/more comfortable strap like a SunSniper or Black Rapid. There are others, but I would definitely recommend ditching the OEM strap.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 16, 2012)

photography said:


> Thanks so much for the replies! While the vacation is for the family, I would love to take avange of the experiance and taking a lot of serious photos. We are planning on walking for the whole day, so personally the 70-200 is out of the picture. Its just way to heavy to carry for 6+ hours. I will though definitely bring the 35 and 24-105. Also I just recently bought a b&w polarizer. Now that's said and done. Do you think ithe fisheye would be a good add? Not only for the trip but to have in my "inventory" ..



I suggest bringing the 35, 24-105 and the 17-40. For daytime, I'd bring the 17-40 and 24-105, and for nighttime, I'd bring the 35L. The 17-40 should work well for buildings and architecture, and the 24-105 would work well for everything else.

The 8-15 is a good add, but not for this trip. It's best used sparingly and the 17-40 works better as a primary wide angle lens. That said, the 8-15 is a fun lens.


----------



## mdm041 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> I recently bought BlackRapid RS-7 strap. Wow...this strap helps alot.
> 
> What I like about this strap:
> 1. Reduce a lot weight compared to Canon neck strap, now I can carry 5d III all day
> ...



I second this. I actually use two of them connected and either shoot two bodies or do a body on one and a lens case on the other. I've gone on several mile hikes with my 70-200 with no problem thanks to these straps.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 16, 2012)

mdm041 said:


> I've gone on several mile hikes with my 70-200 with no problem thanks to these straps.



It's always good to use one's gear, that's what it's for ... but if you ever go to Venice in top tourism season, please send us a shot of you juggling with your 70-200L+hood in tight, crowded streets overrun by tourists with p&s cams. And then when browsing through the art district in Paris or squeezing in the London bus or tube. Been all there so I can imagine it a bit, but the sight would be worth a whole picture series ))


----------



## DigitalDivide (Jun 16, 2012)

mdm041 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I recently bought BlackRapid RS-7 strap. Wow...this strap helps alot.
> ...



I strongly agree with this also. I got the RS-4 and it is amazing how little you notice the weight over a long period. The camera and lens hang close to your body around hip level, keeping it as close as possible to the vertical axis of your body. This seems to minimize the force to one side, which I find is much more of a problem than the weight itself acting downwards. I suspect this is also why I tend to prefer the slimline messenger style bags.

The other advantage is that I can have the camera bag on my left with the strap over my right shoulder, and the camera on the right with the RS-4 over my left shoulder. This helps to balance the weight even more. When I am walking I usually keep one hand on the camera grip to stop it bumping against my hip (and because I am still a little paranoid about the swivel connector breaking ), but this may also make it harder for someone to snatch the camera in a crowd. When I visited Italy it was late September and the crowds were not too bad even in Venice; I hate to think how it would be in mid-summer.


----------



## mdm041 (Jun 17, 2012)

http://www.karlgrobl.com/EquipmentReviews/StrapsRstrapBlackRapid.htm

Shows a good review of the rapid strap. I use the couple R system in order to take both my camera and an extra lens. This easily shows how the camera hugs your body so that if you are comfortable standing in a crowd then even a big lens like a 70-200 won't cause problems. I've been on bourbon street in the middle of madi gras and had no issue getting around and even changing lenses.


----------



## Physicx (Jun 17, 2012)

photography said:


> Hey guys and gals! I was just wondering, my family is going on a vacation this summer to London, Paris and Venice. I would for sure bring my Canon 5D Mark II, but don't know what/how many lenses to bring. Seeing all the places are perfect photography spots. Should I carry around more than 1 lens? Also, I have currently, Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L USM, Canon EF 35mm f/1.4 L USM, Canon EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM and lastly Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS USM. Which ones should I bring :-[ Also, I saw the 8-15mm fisheye and quite liked it. Are there any owners here who would like to share their experiances with it? Would it be good to use on the trip? Thanks!
> Ryan



take everything. 

17-40 you need for buildings and indoors. Where you are going is full of it. 

35 f/1.4 is an amazing lens. Low light at night and also streeting. 

24-105 I prefer the 24-70, but most of your shots will come from this one

70-200. it is possible to leave this one at home, because when you are out there, it is quite cumbersome to carry it. You will fine that it is not versatile enough to be the main lens. It is useful for landscaping compression and also some street shots of people. Picking out detals of places, buildings. You will definitely need it. Depends if you are prepared to carry it in your bag and is willing to change lens when you are around. 

good luck.


----------



## Physicx (Jun 17, 2012)

photography said:


> Hey guys and gals! I was just wondering, my family is going on a vacation this summer to London, Paris and Venice. I would for sure bring my Canon 5D Mark II, but don't know what/how many lenses to bring. Seeing all the places are perfect photography spots. Should I carry around more than 1 lens? Also, I have currently, Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L USM, Canon EF 35mm f/1.4 L USM, Canon EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM and lastly Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS USM. Which ones should I bring :-[ Also, I saw the 8-15mm fisheye and quite liked it. Are there any owners here who would like to share their experiances with it? Would it be good to use on the trip? Thanks!
> Ryan



take everything.

17-40 you need for buildings and indoors. Where you are going is full of it.

35 f/1.4 is an amazing lens. Low light at night and also streeting.

24-105 I prefer the 24-70, but most of your shots will come from this one

70-200. it is possible to leave this one at home, because when you are out there, it is quite cumbersome to carry it. You will fine that it is not versatile enough to be the main lens. It is useful for landscaping compression and also some street shots of people. Picking out detals of places, buildings. You will definitely need it. Depends if you are prepared to carry it in your bag and is willing to change lens when you are around.

I went travelling with my kit. that is, 16-35II, 24-70, 70-200 IS + 50 1.4. I only shot the 70-200 on the few days when I really needed to shoot with it and had it on my camera all the time. Othertimes when I had it in my bag, I didnt botheer shooting wiht it because I found it was too much effort to change lens, shoot 3 photos and change it back to primary lens.

In the end, lens dont matter. you just shoot with you have. If you have a 50 1.4 you will shoot with that. So ddont worry about the lens too much. Too much fantasising. We all do it. You will find reality when you are shooting on the field. You make do with what ever you have.

good luck.


----------

